# brioche dough vs. kolache dough



## texbaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

​I'm trying to figure out if brioche dough is the same as kolache dough, they taste very similar.

Thanks


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to Cheftalk texbaker...........

Yes I can understand why the two taste similar. There is a slight difference in the recipes though.

Brioche and Kolache are both yeast raised doughs.  

Brioche has a higher butter content. The water in the butter steams while baking creating a flaky and light crust.

While Kolache is used more as a dessert in the form of cookies that are fruit filled, Brioche is more of a breakfast bread or afternoon tea.


----------

